# Remember This?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The red Rekord.









Movement : ETA Swiss Quartz

Watch case : 27x 38mm Slim Palladium plated case with steel back. 5 ATM Water Resistant. Mineral glass. 20 mm strap.

It's not as red as in the earlier picture I posted, more a nice burgundy. One thing that impressed me was the way the watch is presented for its price of Â£28. Plush blue box that puts Vostok to shame.









I'll sit back and wait for the flak.
















Sorry about the pictures, I really can't be arsed tonight.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Blue box.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> I'll sit back and wait for the flak.


Looks like I'm first, so where would you like me to start, Stan?







How about...

"The best thing about this watch is it's box"









or

"Nice strap, shame about the watch"









or

"The plastic stand is more useful than the watch"









etc

Only kidding, but I still don't like it














I'd prefer a chrome/SS one...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it Stan,it looks classy to me







Good buy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I like it










Just knew it! Alex you'll have to psot a "watches I don't like" thread.

Stan, it's better than the bright red one


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're not wrong about the packaging Stan. My Rekord came in a cardboard packet. Great watches though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I can feel a wave of indifference washing over me














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Alex.
















I don't understand how little "style" some of my fellow members have.
















This watch complements Eric and myself perfectly. Both Eric and this watch show my utter contempt for fashion, style and good taste.






























Don't want to upset you lads but two nice looking ladies said "What a nice watch" today, at work.

Maybe they wanted a sympathy ****?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

maybee they thought it was a ladies watch?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I can understand their jealousy.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Terrible, no better than last time except perhaps that the flock wallpaper effect face is not so visible. Looks like I could lick the plating off









I could wander round downtown Bradford and I bet you, I could not give that watch away to a an 18 year old muslim Corolla (With beat box, big zorst and metalflake paint) driver, he would classs it as tasteless.

Stop it now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

Don't worry about it.









I bought it, you didn't.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mark,
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


 But we have to worry Stan







.

If you buy watches like this, the Russian watch industry might get the idea that this is what we want in the West







.

Soon the whole industry will be producing trillions of'em







.

You may scoff








but you should take your responsibility as a trendsetter more seriously







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

You have a valid point.









The Russian watch industry may think that all western watch buyers are as mental as me and that won't do.









I'm going to destroy the Rekord and send it back to the maker in protest for them tempting me with this watch.

Hell, I might have to re-install Windows XP.









I do have a responsibility and will not shirk it, if I can find out what it is?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Don't worry Stan. The watch is unusual but not ugly. I kinda like it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Adrian,

It's been on my wrist today. I'll be keeping it for a while.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

What am I missing? This is not a bad looking watch at all. Just too bad it's quartz.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sargon said:


> What am I missing? This is not a bad looking watch at all. Just too bad it's quartz.


 Shhhhhhhhush Iain. It's nice to pull Stan's leg now and again














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder if they do them in green?
















Thanks Iain.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> I wonder if they do them in green?


 To match my face when I see it Stan














?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

It would have to be blue to match the envy in your eyes.


----------

